# Vermont Castings Winter Warm Large



## mgambuzza (Oct 22, 2006)

When we bought our 1910 colonial, one feature in our 15'x30' living room that was quite unique was the beautiful fireplace mantle.  A couple of cold nights, and fires later, we found that the original fireplace although beautiful was completely inefficient.   We tried one of those cast iron Fireback/grate assemblies which did improve performance, but we always had to be on top to experience any warmth.  I then looked at a store that had a Vermont Castings Winter Warm Large insert.  We negotiated the last floor model and four guys with hernias later, it was installed (this is a large and very heavy unit).  Performance on this item is phenomenal- when a full blast fire is roaring, it is almost unbearable to be in that room, and it does a great job heating the second floor.  Although I may not have been overly impressed with the installers, the product has been first rate (5 years so far).  Including pics of the unit in the room and a closeup.


----------



## mgambuzza (Oct 22, 2006)

Detailed view of Vermont Casting Winter Warm.


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 22, 2006)

It looks beautiful too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 22, 2006)

That stove was born for that room. Beautiful.


----------



## mgambuzza (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you.  When I was initially looking at inserts and bringing home brochures, my wife was became increasingly opposed to the concept due to the majority of styles that were out there.  Vermont Castings was the only one that had the unique style that blended extremely well and won her approval.  I was also fortunate to have a good hearth shop install this product!


----------



## Roospike (Oct 23, 2006)

Glad you posted both pictures , what a difference from the second picture to the first. Once you add the room it seems to change the look of the stove all together. 

Very nice stove , what i can see of the home looks great. I can see the fire going and the snow out the window falling already.


----------



## DonCT (Oct 23, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> That stove was born for that room. Beautiful.



I concur 100%! That insert is absolutely beautiful in your hearth.


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2006)

Beautiful installation. The stove and room are stunning. I like the curved steps. What is the grating in the risers for?


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 23, 2006)

perfect insert for the room,great job.


----------



## mgambuzza (Oct 23, 2006)

The grating in the steps were for the old gravity fed coal/gas octopus furnace.  Approximately 1936 - this unit was upgraded from coal to gas - and a blower system was added (this whole unit was a monster).  The grating in the steps served as the cold air return for the living room, and there was another large one in the dining room.  When this entire unit was removed it created another huge space for us in the basement (the approximate square footage of the basement is 1300sqft)!  I've included a pic of the old monster.  The square box on the back was the blower unit and the large rectangulars are the cold air returns.  I've posted other upgrades to the basement in my Thelin Pellet Stoves picture posting.


----------



## DonCT (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, very interesting!! I half expected to see a pair of eyes staring out from under the stairs. Just like the movie


----------



## Roospike (Oct 23, 2006)

mgambuzza said:
			
		

> The grating in the steps were for the old gravity fed coal/gas octopus furnace. Approximately 1936 - this unit was upgraded from coal to gas - and a blower system was added (this whole unit was a monster). The grating in the steps served as the cold air return for the living room, and there was another large one in the dining room. When this entire unit was removed it created another huge space for us in the basement (the approximate square footage of the basement is 1300sqft)! I've included a pic of the old monster. The square box on the back was the blower unit and the large rectangulars are the cold air returns. I've posted other upgrades to the basement in my Thelin Pellet Stoves picture posting.



Aw yes ........... The old monster in the basement. I have seen many of these and even used one for a few years. Just something about feeding 11+ truck loads of Oak through that beast to heat your home just get ya after a wile. 

The one i used was 1931 Sears model. and we call it " Frankenstein " 
Most were built very well but just lack of modern design and efficiency puts most to rest.


----------



## Mo Heat (Nov 15, 2006)

mgambuzza, I just found this post and while a bit late let me say welcome from a fellow VC WWL owner. There's a link in my sig if you want to see mine. I must say that your room seems to accent your hearth and make your WWL look even better than mine. I know what you mean about some serious heat. In fact, I'm a bit afraid to turn mine loose. I stoked it up once on a really cold night in it's huge 1000 sq ft room while I had guests playing ping pong and foosball and pretty soon everyone was shedding their clothes. A mixed blessing in the case of those guests.  I usually just throw in a couple splits and sit right in front of that puppy.


----------



## mgambuzza (Nov 15, 2006)

Mo

I'm suprised the ping pongs and foosballs didn't melt from the heat.  Great pictures of your stove.  

I know what you mean with the heat output.  We have an annual Christmas Party and the overwhelming heat is always a big topic of conversation.  This has provided my wife and I with at least 5 years of solid reliable service and I've been very happy with its performance.   This is especially impressive considering the inefficiencies of a 100 year old house.  Good to hear from a fellow WWL owner.  Mike


----------

